# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  دعواتكم للاخ شاكر بالشفاء

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* 
دعواتكم للاخ شاكر عطيه والذى أجرى عملية مساء اليوم  بمستشفي الاطباء بالخرطوم والحمد لله بخير  ويحتاج منكم الدعاء ...... نسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه ويعافيه ويمتعه بالصحة والعافية ... 
اللهم أشف شاكر بشفائك ... وداوِه بدوائك ...و أغنه اللهم بفضلك عمّن سواك ...و احدر عنه أذاك يا رب العالمين ...آمين ...
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اللهم عجل بشفائه وأنعم عليه بالصحة والعافية.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*امين يارب يا شافي اشفه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم يا شافى يا كافى البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين
اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*يارحمن يارحيم ياقادر ياكريم اكتب له الشفاء العاجل
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*اللهم أكمل شفاءه واتمم عليه نعمة العافية واجعل مرضه كفارة .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اشفه وعافه وارفع عنه 
واجعلها كفارة له يااكرم الاكرمين
*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*العافية والعفو ليك يا شاكر .............. وشدة وتزول ونراك قريبآ هنا ان شاء الله ،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفي عبدك شاكر عطية وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*حمدلله الف على السلامه لنجاح العمليه يا شافى اشفى انت الشافى
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين
اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
ربنا يكتب له السلامة 
*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك 
*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين
اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم اجعله كفارة له واتمم عليه الشفاء
وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية برحمتك يا شافى يا معافى
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*نسال الله العلي العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب الباس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم أشف شاكر عطيه ومتعه بالصحة والعافية
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*حمدا لله على السلامه واجر وعافية ان شاء الله 
نسال الله له عاجل الشفاء
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا شافي يا كافي 
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
كفارة وطهور ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم اشفيه انت الشافي شفاء لا يقادر سقما
                        	*

----------


## امبدويات

*عاجل الشفاء وربنا الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين
اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين
عاجل الشفاء للاخ الحبيب شاكر عطية وما تشوف شر يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*للهم أشف شاكر بشفائك ... وداوِه بدوائك ...و أغنه اللهم بفضلك عمّن سواك ...و احدر عنه أذاك يا رب العالمين ...آمين ...
                        	*

----------

